# Warning this is a Spoof do not do this



## dorsetknob (Sep 26, 2016)

Warning this is a Spoof do not do this unless your A rich STUPID TWAT


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 26, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Warning this is a Spoof do not do this unless your A rich STUPID TWAT


the funniest, Apple said it was for getting under 7mm thickness that they did need to remove the  3.5mm  

tell that to Wiko ... Highway Star 4G : 5" 720p 2gb ram 16gb storage 64gb expandable 6.6mm 123g ... and half the price of the cheapest Iphone 6S ... a little too thin at my taste (even with a flap cover  ) 

although ... i prefer phones above 7mm, like my actual Honor 5X 

i love those spoof video ... just like the one that shown how to repair a bent iphone


----------



## Atomic77 (Jan 7, 2017)

who in there right mind would do that 2 a expensive piece of technology? that is just stupid.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2017)

Already posted this in GN. But there was an article of some guy how actually tried it

here another one http://www.generalnonsense.net/threads/the-new-iphone.16952/


----------

